# Is it TOO much?!?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JUst got a gun refinished. Do you think I went overboard?

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

You forgot the rinestones for Bling factor!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Good God!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

You showed considerable restraint. This is for your tackle-box gun, right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I Wanted something conservative looking :smt083 :smt083 :smt171


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Minus all the engraving, I think thats a cool looking gun. That color scheme is badass. Id make it a display gun though, wouldnt shoot it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice gun, I'd take it in a heartbeat. :smt033


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Does your wife know you've started pimpin"??:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Does your wife know you've started pimpin"??:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


























Shhhhh... keep it quiet


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Looks beautiful but would cause concern if you didn't have a history around here.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

scooter said:


> Does your wife know you've started pimpin"??:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


ROTFLMAO!!:smt170 :smt077 :supz:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Does your wife know you've started pimpin"??:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Yup :smt1097


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Minus all the engraving, I think thats a cool looking gun. That color scheme is badass. Id make it a display gun though, wouldnt shoot it.


If you're ever in NC drop by the gun shop... we have a nice Sig with that coloring that no one wants... even me.  But I'd almost buy it because I feel sorry for it. I think its the longest running display the store has ever had!


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

She's purrrty! But what is she?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

one word comes to mind.... Gay 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Color is very cool!!!


W


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

js said:


> one word comes to mind.... Gay
> 
> :mrgreen:


 :smt043


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

js said:


> one word comes to mind.... Gay
> 
> :mrgreen:


+ a zillion :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Still wondering what it is - besides 'gay'... Any ideas?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> Still wondering what it is - besides 'gay'... Any ideas?


Looks like the 150th anniversary/commerative of something.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As gay as ya say it is  - If someone gave it to ya, you'd be drooling over it - And either show it off or sell that sucker quicker than your next breath - its still worth a fortune w/ all that gold 

Anyway, just posted it up for fun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd put it on guns America as Sadam Special Build. I'll bet the towel heads would pay big bucks for it.:smt083


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> Nice gun, I'd take it in a heartbeat. :smt033





Shipwreck said:


> As gay as ya say it is  -* If someone gave it to ya, you'd be drooling over it - And either show it off or sell that sucker quicker than your next breath - its still worth a fortune w/ all that gold *
> 
> Anyway, just posted it up for fun


Yup :smt023 :smt033 :smt033

Where did you get it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Yup :smt023 :smt033 :smt033
> 
> Where did you get it?


I found the photo on another forum, and thought it'd be funny for a laugh


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Maybe it celebrates this occasion ....*

It looks to me like the figure of a woman on the grips & the dates match .....

http://www.legacy98.org/

:smt043 j/k

still don't know what it "is" though ....


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> If you're ever in NC drop by the gun shop... we have a nice Sig with that coloring that no one wants... even me.  But I'd almost buy it because I feel sorry for it. I think its the longest running display the store has ever had!


Any pics of it?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Any pics of it?












That isn't the one we have on display exactly, but it looks exactly like it. This is a P239, not sure what caliber, but our's is a 9MM.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Can someone flip the original photo over? It almost looks like a Sig, honestly, but I can't completely make it out and can't get it flipped over right. It looks like maybe one of three I have in mind, but I need a better look.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is a SIg. There was other pics of it - now I can't find them, though


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool! Now I feel smart! LOL!

However, now I must say... someone needs to be flogged for doing that to a poor little Sig!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> That isn't the one we have on display exactly, but it looks exactly like it. This is a P239, not sure what caliber, but our's is a 9MM.


See, Im not big on the 2 tone, but if the gun was all the same pattern, Id look into buying it.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Probably overboard unless you're the dictator of a small country rich with oil wealth.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> See, Im not big on the 2 tone, but if the gun was all the same pattern, Id look into buying it.


Well, it's similar to those cars with the paint jobs that seem to change color as you go past them. This is almost the same thing, they just photograph weird.


----------

